# Mounting old Antlers



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Next year for Christmas I would like to have my dads best buck from our old hunting camp near gaylord mounted. He shot the buck in the late 80's and right now the rack is just up on the wall with all of the others. I was wondering since because I do not have a hide for this rack to be mounted with if I was to shoot a doe next fall can the rack be mounted using her hide? will it come out looking ok or will it not look like it belongs? Its not a monster buck by any means. Just a tall 7pt.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

No you can not use a doe cape for a buck. Whoever disagrees with that statment has no business being a taxidermist, it doesn't make any difference how long they have done so.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

you can buy a buck cape for it...that'd be your best bet.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Most taxidermists have a spare buck cape or two. Never use a doe cape.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

The biggest doe you will shoot, will have a skinny neck, smaller neck than a 1.5 year old buck. Not to mention the foreheads, the buck will have that classic rug of Elvis hair on his forehead, where the doe will have nothing.


----------

